# Hope - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn - PICS



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well after many long months of waiting, here we are! You might remember I bought Hope last May as a probably pregnant doe, and was really excited. It turned out she wasn't pregnant after all, so I brought home Buckly and they hit it off right away. :greengrin:

Now we're down to the wire! Poor girl is so huge!

This is her second or third freshening. Most likely third, she had at least twins last time, don't know for sure but I know it was more than one.




























Please excuse the mess! I shaved her backside today and plus it's been raining on and off. Ick.

Pictures just don't show how FAT she is!! Let's hear it, what do you think? How many and when? :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 140 - Finally!*

for sure twins, possible triplets. No pictures never show how big they are!

As to when, I say 147 - its like my magic number I like to use :wink:

Lets see :girl: :boy: possible :baby:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 140 - Finally!*

How am I going to make these final days! I'm so ready for these kids. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 140 - Finally!*

I say twin :girl: :girl: .......and within the next 6-7 days. Her udder is filling nicely....BUT is going to be massive in a short amount of time.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 140 - Finally!*

Considering it's gone from two teats on her belly, it's very impressive!! :greengrin:

Doelings please, Hope! ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 140 - Finally!*

Today, day 141!

When I went out this evening, she is having some discharge, and her tailhead is also sinking. I could nearly put my fingers around the tail head.

She still has some ligaments, they have been softer for some time but they are there. Udder keeps growing but not tight yet.



















Poor girl! She was grunting and groaning as she laid down and looks just miserable. 

Edited: I wrote "weekend" instead of "evening." Like that made any sense at all! See, already losing my mind!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

Exciting!! I bet you'll be having some babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

yup progressing nicely. I am excited for you, cant wait to see kiddos


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

I'm already going crazy! :hair:

I sure hope these next few days pass quickly. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

She's looking ready! I hope it's day 145 so you don't stress any further!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

You and me both! Tomorrow is day 145. Here's hoping.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

Got my fingers crossed for kiddos tomorrow. :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

Oh my, she really looks ready! Come on Hope, let's give up those kids! Hope she has an easy delivery!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

No real changes this morning. I'll post tonight with more pictures! :hair:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 141 - Sinking Tailhead & Discharge*

Here we go.

Soft ligs, but not gone. Lots of grunting and moaning, and constant trying to pester me and groom me. Wants to be right up my butt when I'm in the pen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 145 - Not much change*

udder certainly has filled more. She is looking closer.
feeling for ligs - push more down then "around" the tail. You will get a more accurate feel for the ligaments that way


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 145 - Not much change*

Oh I know. That picture was just showing how much the tail head is loose. The ligs are more like pencils (or were) and more to the sides, correct? They're so soft now, barely able to feel them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 145 - Not much change*

oh ok, yes you have it right.

It is just a misconception that ligaments are gone when you can feel around the tail -- wanted to make sure that you weren't confused by that.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 145 - Not much change*

So today we had a bit of white discharge, but not much else.

Seeing as tomorrow it's supposed to rain, its the last day of our cold front, and I'll be gone for part of the day, she's sure to have them! :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 146 - Some white discharge*

Maybe.. I hope so for you!!! I have one on day 152 and still going and ligs are still faintly hanging in there!!!!!! ARGHHHHHH! Udder has filled and everything, but she's protesting  It's COLDDDDDD here, and the weather keeps shifting. We were supposed to have a storm yesterday, but it skipped by us, so I'm thinking she's waiting for storm clouds... haha

I hope Hope gives you some babies soooooooon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 146 - Some white discharge*

of course! Thats always whenthey want to drop them never on the nice sunny warm days :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 146 - Some white discharge*

This was my girl less then 12 hours before kidding -



















Did it look like that?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 146 - Some white discharge*

The wanting to be "up your butt" and grooming you are sure indicaters that she is VERY close :leap: Hopefully tonight!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 146 - Some white discharge*

Yes, it was similar, and this morning, yellowish. When I went out there a minute ago (just got home) she had some still, but dried up. Ligs are pretty much gone too.

I'll be checking on her tonight! Nasty wet here, too, ick.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

oooohhhhh sounds like she is even closer!!! :hi5:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

When I go out to check on her, she's just munching hay or taking a nap. Start pushing, already! :GAAH:

I know she's going to drag it out as long as possible, she is LOVING the constant attention. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

hehe


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

I went out to take a peek at her with a flashlight. She looked back at me, then waddled over to the hay and took a big bite and started munching, staring right at me!

She's taunting me now! :GAAH:

Evil goat! :angry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

They do that, but when you least expect it she will start pushing. :angel2: She is having way too much fun with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

oh my! :slapfloor:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

You better stop that laughing, Stacy! :angry: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

:ROFL: :angel2:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

You guys are in this with Hope, aren't you? Meanies! :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

look on the bright side -- you can rub it in when its my turn, I have 4 goats to kid all at separate times :angel2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

Yeah, when Angie is about to kid we will both be :GAAH: :hair: :help:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

I went out there again. This time I'm pretty certain I heard them laughing at me as I left!

I don't think it will be tonight. Here's hoping for tomorrow. ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 147 - Yellowish discharge and no ligs*

Nothing today so far. I think she's clamped down on them!

I decided that things needed "fixing" in their pen, so I spent a couple hours out there, while Hope lay around with a smug look on her face. I think I even heard her snickering! Goats are evil little demons, who convinced me this was a good idea?

I only got one picture, while she was itching, cause she's decided she's had enough of butt pictures. :greengrin:










Hmmm . . . is it my imagination or is that udder looking bigger and tighter?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Still holding them in tight*

its looking bigger -- not full and tight yet but bigger for sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Still holding them in tight*

She'll make you sweat it out for a couple more days.....just to prove that she has the upper hand!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Still holding them in tight*

She's looking like she'll pop soon. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Still holding them in tight*

I am sorry - but I just have to :ROFL:

She has got you good - that girl of yours!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Still holding them in tight*

Today I told her I don't care if she EVER has any babies! She's just a fat goat with indigestion! :angry:

She laughed at me, I think.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Still nothing!*

he he he. I think her udder is looking bigger. Do you have any hair left? If so she is going to wait a few more days to make sure every last hair is GONE. :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Still nothing!*

I hate to say it but I would say you have a few more days. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Still nothing!*

I told her she can just hold onto them until she explodes! Pesky goat. :ROFL:

Tomorrow is her due date but she has obviously decided to hold them in as long as possible. Someone start the coffee brewing! :coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Still nothing!*



> I hate to say it but I would say you have a few more days. :hug:


I have to agree .... :hug: put on a helmet ...so you don't pull the rest of your hair out.... :shocked: :help: :doh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Still nothing!*

I think we have labor starting!! She is standing off in a corner alone. She turned her head away from a goody and is standing still. Every once in a while I think we are having a contraction, her tail head arches and her body tenses. Might be a false alarm but I'll be outside. Wish us luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Possible labor!*

sounds promising. Give her space and wait till she is in real active labor -- sometimes they shut off labor because we disterb them, but once active labor starts thats much harder for them to stop.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Possible labor!*

yep :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Possible labor!*

They're here!

I just sat quietly with her for a long while, and then when she started pushing hard, I turn on my camera to find out . . . low battery!!

:GAAH:

But they were born smoothly and easily. The only help I gave was to wipe their little faces off. The only bad news . . . two boys. 

But they are healthy, walking around, and cute!! :greengrin: And hubby brought me batteries after they were born.



















More pictures tomorrow when I'm not stiff and full of adrenaline and it's light outside.

Oh, and to those who said it will be a few more days? THANKS! I think she heard you and figured, "Well watch this then!"

:ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Yay! :stars:

Sorry they are both :boy: :boy: but they are still cute and fun to cuddle with!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Congratulations!!! :stars: What flashy lil' boys they are!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Congratulations!!!! :boy: :boy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Oh they are so cute!!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Thanks! I was really hoping for a doeling to keep, but that's okay. I will have a great time with these guys while they are here!

And there's always Rudy, maybe she'll drop that little doeling I want. :thumbup:

:boy: :boy: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a doeling next. Last spring I was dissapointed when my first doe to kid, kidded w/ twin bucklings and then I realized...better two healthy boys then no babies at all or even worse...two dead doelings. :tears: Boys always seem to be so fun to play with...they seem a more rambunctious than the little girls, imo. Anywho, congrats on the little cuties!!! They're darling!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Congrats on the bucklings - they are very very cute!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

Congrats!! They are very cute boys!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived!*

I went back out there to check on her and there was a dead baby. :tears:

I feel so bad, I should have stayed with her. I was certain she was done though, she was passing the placenta and I couldn't feel any more babies. I think it might have been stillborn as there was no signs she even tried to clean it but . . . I'll never know because I didn't stay longer. 

I mean . . . she was very good with the first two, cleaning them quickly and everything. Surely she would have done the same if this one was alive and crying when it was born, right? I should have stayed; this baby was very pretty, white with black spots. I'm so disappointed in myself, I might have been able to help.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

Oh gosh, i'm so sorry. :hug: Don't worry, it definately sounds like this might have been a stillborn. If she cleaned off and took care of the other two, she definately would have got this one up and running like the others. But i'm sorry to hear that, sometimes those things happen and there's nothing we can do about it. Don't beat yourself up. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

Yeah, we talked it over (hubby and me); he especially didn't want me upset, I think he felt bad because he encouraged me to come inside and eat dinner. After we talked a bit, we both agreed it was highly likely the baby was stillborn. Hope was EXCELLENT in caring for her two kids, and I find it hard to believe she would have ignored a live baby. Since it was still warm when I got out there, and not cleaned off at all, we're pretty sure it was stillborn.

Still very sad but it happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

I'm sorry for your loss...  ..it really sounds like it was stillborn...like the others said... momma would of cleaned off the baby as well and it would of been at least moving....don't blame yourself ...things like that happen .....again I am so sorry..... :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

Such a shame, since it was the prettiest baby. I also recall that if it had moved at all, surely it would have gotten hay stuck to it or something, and it was just laying there, right where it had been born it looked like, no hay bits or anything to show it moved. I just refuse to believe Hope would ignore a live baby.

I guess I'm still trying to convince myself. :shrug:

I went and checked on her and everyone seems to be doing fine. Kids are snoozing and nursing and Hope is talking to them and grooming them. We have two healthy babies that I got to see born and help clean off, and I will always remember it!

Edited to add: Saturday it's supposed to get to 58*, is that too cold? Should I make them sweaters? Nasty cold fronts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

That is terrible.. that you lost a doeling...I know it hurts......it wasn't your fault by any means.... ....just think ...next time... you should get your girls.... :wink: 
Your very lucky to have a healthy mom and the 2 kids .....cheer up....you will eventually get that girl..... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

congrats on the boys!! Hope did a great job!

And I know how it feels -- been there. It is hard to know what could have been if you were there or not. Might have been more heart wrenching to try to save the kid only to have it not live or stay dead. Sometimes that can be worse.

Enjoy the boys :leap: they are going to be tons of fun for you. :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

I actually don't know if it was a doeling or buckling, I looked but couldn't tell, as the baby was covered in fluids and was very wet. I just took and we buried it out in the fields.

These things happen, I'm no stranger to it, and it always feels sad, but I just keep reminding myself about those cuties outside.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

Does often take breaks between kids. I've had does have 2 quickly together and then have a nice ol' break before the 3rd comes or even 3 before the 4th comes. Sometimes they get so preoccupied with the first kids they don't notice the new one. So I don't leave till the placenta comes. That's no guarantee they won't still have more afterwards either.

I'm glad you got two healthy babies! Congratulations on them. Sorry you lost the 3rd, but don't beat yourself about it. These things happen. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

OH :hug: We can not be there for them all. I lost one this year because I was not there and yes it is hard, but if wasn't home then I would of lost him anyway. Believe me I was really upset because he was beautiful, BUT I  LOVE all the ones I have now. It was GOD PLAN. Hang in there.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Kids have arrived - 2 bucks, 1 stillborn*

That's the thing though, she DID pass a placenta! :? That's the only reason I left, or I would have stayed.

She passed a second one after I found the poor stillborn. Is this common, two placentas? I know with dogs all the puppies usually have a placenta, but I am unsure about goats.

Here are some pictures of the boys, they are cute beyond belief.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, they are just adorable!! Congrats! And so sorry about the stillborn....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Don't beat yourself up about this. If she passed the placenta then you had on reason to stick around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That 3rd piccie looks like Hope is gonna have a lil' boy that looks just like her!! All fluffy you can see that he has the "agouti" roaning that his mama has

It is VERY likely that the 3rd was stillborn, Even when those girls take a break between kids, the last one is taken care of as well, she knew it was dead so she kept her attention on the twins. Please don't beat yourself up over it...you have those 2 healthy and adorable boys to ease your heart. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre cute! and almost identical...looks like one of them has a big silver moonspot (?)..either way, theyre adorable.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, they both look very much alike and like their mommy, too. One, as noticed, has more roaning but otherwise they are both black with some roaning, white belly bands, a white spot on the forehead and some white on the legs and frosted ears.

Absolutely darling! The poor stillborn was more like daddy, white with black spots, but less black than daddy. Maybe next year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

same thign happened with Flicka's first kidding she had a single then the aftebirth. I was certain she had another but everyone said she was done. I bounced her, felt a kid and went in but the plecenta was still coming out so I couldnt get in far. Everyone convinced me she was done and with the bouncing was just feeling things. So I went to work. Got a call "stacey Flicka had another, its dead" I baled my eyes out for hours! :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how are the boys doing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh those boys are just to darn cute- 

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

They're doing great, thanks for asking!!

I actually JUST posted a thread in the pictures forum right before coming over here and seeing this. :greengrin:


----------

